

Innovative demo with click-along technique - valhuber
http://www.automatedbusinesslogic.com/live-demo

======
reiz
This is a great solution. Reusable B. Logic and Cross Cutting Concerns are
always an Issue in the Java World. I like the approach. But I would like to
use the Annotations directly in the Domain/Entity Classes. That would be more
Ruby on Rails like. But I know that Java Guys like to separate everything from
each other. That is not necessarily bad. But it leads sometimes to over
engineering. Anyway. I like the solution. And the Demo is great! I tried the
Maven2 Archetype and the JSP Tutorial, too. Worked both fine for me.

------
xavierdumaat2
Cool -- I can totally see how this was put together, though I've never
actually used the video player API.

------
gloriaghuber
Much better than just a video, especially where it shows what to look at in
the app.

------
cqrendo
very nice and interative way to see a demo, and the solution is showing is
very impressive!

------
dafreakboy
Excellent Demo! I like it!

------
donfarrell
Looks good; works great!

------
cqrendo
Very nice demo!

